# WANTED R33 FRONT AND REAR WINDSCREEN RUBBER SEAL



## Ahmed_GTR (Feb 24, 2013)

Wanted the front and rear window seal rubbers 

Pm me


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

unless you're seeking resto perfection, universal seals work just fine


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You should replace the frames as well if you taking out the window 

buy oem 👍


----------

